
Low-tech air filter for bad air quality emergencies - CalChris
https://techsparx.com/blog/2018/11/ghetto-air-filter.html
======
peter_d_sherman
MacGyver Recipe: Box Fan + Ordinary Store Bought HVAC Air Filter + Duct Tape =
_Low-tech air filtration device_.

Excellent idea!

(Also, wild guess here, but wetting the filter might slightly decrease the
particle size of air contaminant permitted through; that is, it might slightly
increase the efficacy of the filter -- but without testing against real world
air polutants in real world scenarios, I wouldn't know that for a fact...)

